# Calling all Cat Fans (the feline variety)



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Anyone else had this with their feline friend?

We took Lola (the black and white cat in the photo to the left), to the Vets on Tuesday, as she keeps having odd spots of blood around her botty area....seems to be after a #2's! Sorry TMI!  Anyway, vet gave her a worming tablet and an injection of Anti-Bs, that lasted 24 hrs, then gave us 5 days worth of Anti-B tablets, (he has no idea what prob is, so is doing it by a process of ilimination), but it's been an absolute nightmare....we just cannot get the hang of putting the pill down her throat, (of course he did it in a flash with no side effects), crushing a tablet in her food doesn't work, hiding it in food, hasn't worked, so we've given up, we are ALL on the verge of nervous breakdown    Only plus side is, she still loves us and trusts us, it's been breaking our hearts putting her through it, especially when there has been no outside symptoms of illness at all 

Should we contact the vets?  What alternatives can they suggest?  I know you should compete the course of anti-Bs, but our nerve endings are just not up to it


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!
If you get your fingers in the back of her mouth, right at the 'hinges' to open her jaw and quickly drop the tablet right in the back of her throat, then close the mouth and rub her throat so she has to swallow. Keep trying! The key is speed...

xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I know, but we never manage it right, it's so dam hard, when sub-consciously you think you are hurting her!!  Could never be a Vet!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You're not hurting her! Unless you have fingers the size of bananas, that is... 

Have you tried wrapping her in a towel at the same time?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We have a VERY aggressive male cat who has heart pills which are a matter of life and death and so I do understand your problem!   We actually have 4 cats but the other 3 are quite compliant.  We bought a gadget from Pets at Home which is like a syringe with a little pincer on the end, it grips the tablet then you just put it in their mouth and fire and the tablet shoots down their throat!   I know it sounds a bit harsh but it's great, it solves the problem, cat doesn't seem to mind and it's quicker and less aggro than trying to do it without.

We also have a Golden Retriever and that's so much simpler! You just put the pill in a piece of bread and butter and he wolfs it down!  



Axxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww, shooting tabs at kitty! Poor puss   Bet it works a treat!


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Is to too far to take her to the vet for them to give her tablet.  I have never been able to master the art of inserting a tablet into any of our cats.  Sorry that I have no words of wisdom.

Hope she gets better soon 

Nicky xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Miranda7 said:


> Awwww, shooting tabs at kitty! Poor puss  Bet it works a treat!


It does, I'd be ripped to shreds without it. Oscar is not a boy who appreciates that it's for his own good! 

Axxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

MandyB1971 said:


> We bought a gadget from Pets at Home which is like a syringe with a little pincer on the end, it grips the tablet then you just put it in their mouth and fire and the tablet shoots down their throat!  I know it sounds a bit harsh but it's great, it solves the problem, cat doesn't seem to mind and it's quicker and less aggro than trying to do it without.


I have one of those! My mum gave it to me (she had two) and they do work a treat. Even better, coat the pill in butter first as it makes it more palatable and the butter will help it slip down their throat a bit better. 
Once you've shot the pill in quickly clamp their mouth shut and hold it until they swallow (stroking the chin can help). It's a bit of a battle of wills, I'm afraid; they can keep a horrible tasting tabley in their mouths for ages - you'd thikn they'd swallow just to be rid of the tatse.

C~x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the tips girls!

Mandy - we have to go to Pets at Home later, so will look out for the syringe type thing!  Will keep you posted

I fear though that she will back down the vets for more exploritary investigations, as the problem doesn't appear to have gone away


----------

